# Smoked Cheese for the holidays



## sky monkey (Nov 26, 2020)

This is my 2nd run at cold smoking cheese. Figured I'd make some for Christmas presents and to eat at Thanksgiving. The last time I used pellets in the A-Maz-N 5x7 tray and some of you guys suggested switching to dust over the pellets. I'm here to tell you thanks! When I used pellets the initial taste was a little strong and you could see a lot of color on the cheese. With the dust this cheese tastes great right out of the smoker. Even better this morning after sitting in the fridge overnight.

5lbs of pepper jack and 3 lbs of manchego. I smoked for 3 hours 45 minutes with A-Maz-N Pitmaster's Choice dust (hickory, cherry, maple blend) in my MES 40. Ambient temp was about 41 degrees F I did not plug the probes in for the smoker temp but it was cool for sure (no more than 60F). Rested overnight uncovered in the fridge. I had started both ends of the tray but one side went out right away and I got it going again about an hour into the smoke after I noticed. I haven't done the mailbox mod yet but I put a couple trays in the path of the smoke so it wasn't flowing directly onto the cheese to reduce creosote deposits. YUM!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 26, 2020)

Looks good! Be some tasty treats for sure. 

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 26, 2020)

Cheese looks good. And I think I have the same smoker as you.


----------



## sky monkey (Nov 26, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Cheese looks good. And I think I have the same smoker as you.


It's the 40" Masterbuilt from Cabelas which is the same smoker as an MES, made at the same factory if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 26, 2020)

Yeah, I have the Masterbuilt Gas house. I think its the same as yours. I love that thing.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 26, 2020)

I use the sawdust tray too, and Holiday gifting of cheese is my norm.  In fact I'm afraid what would happen if I stopped gifting it.....


----------



## OldSmoke (Nov 26, 2020)

I just did a batch of Gouda, cheddar, and cheddar jack over apple for three hours. So good!


----------



## illini40 (Nov 29, 2020)

sky monkey said:


> This is my 2nd run at cold smoking cheese. Figured I'd make some for Christmas presents and to eat at Thanksgiving. The last time I used pellets in the A-Maz-N 5x7 tray and some of you guys suggested switching to dust over the pellets. I'm here to tell you thanks! When I used pellets the initial taste was a little strong and you could see a lot of color on the cheese. With the dust this cheese tastes great right out of the smoker. Even better this morning after sitting in the fridge overnight.
> 
> 5lbs of pepper jack and 3 lbs of manchego. I smoked for 3 hours 45 minutes with A-Maz-N Pitmaster's Choice dust (hickory, cherry, maple blend) in my MES 40. Ambient temp was about 41 degrees F I did not plug the probes in for the smoker temp but it was cool for sure (no more than 60F). Rested overnight uncovered in the fridge. I had started both ends of the tray but one side went out right away and I got it going again about an hour into the smoke after I noticed. I haven't done the mailbox mod yet but I put a couple trays in the path of the smoke so it wasn't flowing directly onto the cheese to reduce creosote deposits. YUM!
> 
> ...



Quite the spread! Looks great.

For holiday gifting, how long do you think it is best to let the smoked cheese age/rest before gifting?

How long do you let it rest before vac sealing?


----------



## sky monkey (Dec 4, 2020)

illini40 said:


> For holiday gifting, how long do you think it is best to let the smoked cheese age/rest before gifting?


Since I switched to using the dust instead of pellets in my AMNPS the cheese is tasty right out of the smoker. I started gifting it 2 days later. As far as the rest before I vac sealed it, I let it sit on a baking sheet in the fridge overnight. About 9 hours in the fridge and then vac sealed it.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 5, 2020)

illini40 said:


> For holiday gifting, how long do you think it is best to let the smoked cheese age/rest before gifting?  How long do you let it rest before vac sealing?



I age mine a year.  Not that it needs it (I use dust) but it's so much better and complex.  Manchego might not improve much but cheap store bought cheese sure does.  It might sound hard to do, but do several batches over the winter and throw in the fridge.  Eventually you'll have plenty.


----------



## dan the mano (Dec 11, 2020)

sky monkey said:


> Since I switched to using the dust instead of pellets in my AMNPS the cheese is tasty right out of the smoker. I started gifting it 2 days later. As far as the rest before I vac sealed it, I let it sit on a baking sheet in the fridge overnight. About 9 hours in the fridge and then vac sealed it.



what is this dust over the pellets part?


----------



## sky monkey (Dec 25, 2020)

dan the mano said:


> what is this dust over the pellets part?


A-Maze-N products sells sawdust to use in their smoke tubes and smoke maze, you can also use pellets. I switched over from using pellets in my maze to using sawdust. Someone on this page recommended it. It reduced the creosote build up on the cheese and the smoke taste is great straight out of the smoker. The pellets put a good smoke flavor on there but it was a little heavy and strong tasting before some mellow time.


----------



## dan the mano (Dec 25, 2020)

sky monkey said:


> A-Maze-N products sells sawdust to use in their smoke tubes and smoke maze, you can also use pellets. I switched over from using pellets in my maze to using sawdust. Someone on this page recommended it. It reduced the creosote build up on the cheese and the smoke taste is great straight out of the smoker. The pellets put a good smoke flavor on there but it was a little heavy and strong tasting before some mellow time.



thank you for that , yes i use either my Bradley , or my Trageri will have to go and try this ..


----------

